# Jack Daniel's Cornhole boards



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

Here are some Jack Daniel's Cornhole boards. Made with 2x4's and Birch 1/2 inch plywood 2'x4'. I routered out the Jack Daniel's on each side using my ryobi router and the milscraft sign maker pro templets. Rattle canned them black. Dewalt belt sander to remove all the unwanted black. I then took a propane torch to them. Then put a coat of polyacrilic on. Then airbrushed the Jack bottle logo. Will put one more coat of the polyacrilic on tomorrow and slap on the legs and the game will be ready to go. Thanks for looking!

Gregg


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Almost too good to throw bags at them........

I like the "burnt" finish on the boards.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope you modified the rules to include a mandatory sip between rounds.

Excellent replication.

GCG


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

In my youth this is not what we called a cornhole!


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

gallianp,

Yep, when I saw the subject line, my mind went, "What the Hell" , LoL

At any rate, nice work and have fun, bet you were sweating when taking the picture where you bike could of gotten messed up if the board feel backwards,


----------



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

PoppaBob, I'm always sweating....I have a 6 yr old boy that seems to hover around both of my bikes just to push my buttons....LOL But he is a good beer fetcher. Guess I'll keep him.


----------



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

Paul, I know what your talking about. I'm originally from Cleveland Ohio. After I retired we moved out to Fishers Indiana, North East of Indianapolis. When hanging with our new neighbors one evening I was taken back when they asked if we wanted to play cornhole !!!!


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

gallianp said:


> In my youth this is not what we called a cornhole!




Exact thing I was thinking!:laugh::laugh:



Nice Cornholes, by the way..........:laugh:


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Love the torching of the grain effect and the finished project..... How do you go about airbrushing the "Jack" Logo........ it is an art.


----------



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

Marco, Thanks! First off, on these boards I cut a paint mask on my plotter. So it was not hard at all. I am an air brush artist though and can paint just about anything. Although I was schooled in Faux painting. (for those that don't know, that means fake, LOL) like stones, brick, glass, water drops metal/ metal peel back. ect. So basically airbrushing is an art if people want to pay for it. If not, they get the cookie cutter paint mask like what you see on the boards. If you would like to see some of my airbrush work, check out my website: Home Page Thanks again!


----------

